# Puppy Help



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

I am going to be getting a hunting dog within the next few weeks and i have decided on getting a lab pup. 
I am going to go and look at a litter of chocolate labs probably tomorrow night. They have males and females, all chocolate. There is also a litter of yellows that i am looking at.
My question is when i look at the pups, what should i be looking for for a good hunting dog? Both litters are akc, and both supposedly have hunting parents with good pedigrees. What should i be looking at with these pups? Any thing specific i should look for? Also, what are you guys' opinions on male vs female? I think ive seen it said that color doesn't really matter, just wanna make sure thats true. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I see you're in American Fork. Do yourself a favor and go over to Lehi to look at Allen Dustin's pups. He's got a litter of chocolates on the ground right now. Here's the ad: http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=8448528&cat=105&lpid=2. I promise you won't regret the purchase. His dogs are really nice bird dogs and they have hip, elbow, and eye health clearances and come with a 27 month written guarantee.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I would read this article and educate yourself a bit more as you get ready to make your purchase that will hopefully be with you and healthy for the next 12-15 years. http://www.tuwa.us/?p=155

Good luck on finding your new best buddy! Have fun!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Don't pick a pup, pick a _Litter_. Look at the bloodlines and talk to guys who are in the know with labs. You'll find such men at Walmart, Farmigton Bay, and Petsmart. :mrgreen:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I would read this article and educate yourself a bit more as you get ready to make your purchase that will hopefully be with you and healthy for the next 12-15 years. http://www.tuwa.us/?p=155
> 
> Good luck on finding your new best buddy! Have fun!!


 -_O- 
You just referred him to your own article! That's a classic. Seriously, though, nicely written T. That really was a pretty good read. I just got a chuckle out of you referring him to yourself.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

BirdDogger said:


> > I would read this article and educate yourself a bit more as you get ready to make your purchase that will hopefully be with you and healthy for the next 12-15 years. http://www.tuwa.us/?p=155
> >
> > Good luck on finding your new best buddy! Have fun!!
> 
> ...


Glad you got a kick out of it, but frankly I didn't find it that funny. :? :roll: :?: I was not trying to promote myself or anything else by posting the link to that article, other than trying to help people to be aware of some important things they should be aware of while searching for their next 12-15 year investment of time, money, and love... I usually explain to people that the writer of that article is not a writer at all and just a bone head dog guy that happens to know a few things about dogs, breeding, and health clearances and how important they are. But, again, glad I made you laugh....


----------



## LockedFlockSage (Mar 26, 2008)

tshuntin said:


> I would read this article and educate yourself a bit more as you get ready to make your purchase that will hopefully be with you and healthy for the next 12-15 years. http://www.tuwa.us/?p=155
> 
> Good luck on finding your new best buddy! Have fun!!


What a great article Travis, very well put! This link needs to be made a "sticky" as a reference source for everyone to take a look at.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I was not trying to promote myself or anything else by posting the link to that article, other than trying to help people to be aware of some important things they should be aware of while searching for their next 12-15 year investment of time, money, and love... I usually explain to people that the writer of that article is not a writer at all and just a bone head dog guy that happens to know a few things about dogs, breeding, and health clearances and how important they are.


I absolutely know how sincere you are, Travis. You probably don't remember but years ago you invited me to a hunt test and helped me with the pup who became the dog in my avatar. I was grateful for the time and information you provided. I just have a warped sense of humor and that's why I found it funny when you linked blownsmoke to your own article without telling him you wrote it. I linked over there expecting some veterinarians or something. What could they add anyway?  You did a great job on that article.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

No problem BirdDogger. I do remember you and thanks for the compliment on the article.  

LFS, thank you too for the compliment. 

Hopefully people can look passed my writing skills (or lack there of  ) and focus on the content of the article. :idea:


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. I did some forum searching and i ordered the book the 10 minute retriever. What do you guys think about it? Also, does anybody know of any good litters that will be ready around the next month or two? I would love to get one of those pups from allen dustin, but some unexpected bills came up and have to wait a lil longer. Also, what are you guys' opinions on male vs female?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Here's a link to John and Amy Dahl's website (authors of _The 10 Minute Retriever_): http://www.oakhillkennel.com/main.html
I had some questions when I first started out with Labs and Amy Dahl took the time to e-mail me back and forth several times. She was super nice about it and gave me insight or tips to using the methods in the book effectively. Send a pm to a forum member who goes by sprigkennels.net. That also happens to be his website address. He was going to have a litter coming up that should make for some nice hunting dogs.


----------

